# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Nutrition Guide After Hair Restoration

## salenamartine

*What you should eat after undergoing hair transplant surgery?
*

Hair transplant surgery helps in restoring the hair which we have lost or to treat the problem of baldness. No matter what type of surgery you have gone through, it is essential to take care of your health. One of the factors which play an important role in healing and fast recovery is diet.



Many studies have revealed that the patients who dont take proper diet and miss-out all the essential nutrients will face the problem. It may damage the grafts which have been transplanted which leads to permanent or temporary hair loss because of hair growth cycle gets interrupted.

No doubt, the results are permanent and it gives natural looking hair. That is the reason why people are preferring the option forHair transplant in India. We have mentioned the best type of food which you should include in our diet after having the transplant. 

*     Eat home cooked food
*      The very first thing which you should do is to eat home-cooked food. It will include all the essential nutrients which are required to see the hair growth. Moreover, it reduces the risk of infection. Our body needs strength as you are taking medications. For that, it is better you healthy and cooks food at home. No doubt, who doesnt like food which is cooked properly and served right away. 

*   Vitamin C*
      Vitamin C is a great antioxidant as it helps in quick recovery and healing process. Additionally, it also helps in producing the 2 most important components which are collagen and elastin. We all stress is one factor which makes the hair weak and they also become Grey in color. Even for that Vitamin C is also helpful as it fights oxidative stress. Some of the food products which are rich in Vitamin C are berries, kiwi, citrus fruits, peppers, and kale. 

*     Eat complex Carbs*
      It is essential that you take care of your hair so that the regrowth of hair is proper. For that, you should increase the consumption of complex carbohydrates in your diet. They are found in whole grains and they can be in both insoluble and soluble fibers. The doctor always advice to refrain the use of refined flour. 

* Vitamin A*
      The hair follicles need proper blood supply so that they can grow properly. In the same way, cells also need something so that they can grow. Vitamin A is one important part of this nutrition guide. Moreover, it also helps in producing sebum which is a kind of oily substance and it required for moisturizing the scalp as well it keeps the hair strong. If your diet does not include it in proper amount then you will notice itchy scalp and there might be hair loss also. Some of the food products you should include in your diet are spinach, carrots, sweet potatoes, and kale.

*    Zinc*
      After getting the hair transplant surgery, you should include zinc in your diet. It plays a major role in maintaining the hormones as well as repairing the tissue. Some of the options are Oysters, Beef, Cashews, Spinach, and pumpkin seeds. 

*    Omega-3 Fatty Acids*
      Omega-3 fatty acids are very essential for the functioning of the body as well as for hair growth.  They are found in oily fish like herring, salmon, and mackerel. Vegetarian sources are flaxseed, walnuts or avocados.

----------


## salenamartine

> *What you should eat after undergoing hair transplant surgery?
> *
> 
> Hair transplant surgery helps in restoring the hair which we have lost or to treat the problem of baldness. No matter what type of surgery you have gone through, it is essential to take care of your health. One of the factors which play an important role in healing and fast recovery is diet.
> 
> 
> 
> Many studies have revealed that the patients who dont take proper diet and miss-out all the essential nutrients will face the problem. It may damage the grafts which have been transplanted which leads to permanent or temporary hair loss because of hair growth cycle gets interrupted.
> 
> ...


 IF i missed something please reply Thanks...!

----------

